# Endocrine Diseases in Family History - MEN1 or MEN2



## alienzyoung2 (Jan 28, 2016)

My grandfather (mother's father) had Acromegaly (Gigantism) and my mother passed on Pancreatic Cancer. Both in their mid 60's. I'm late 40's male with recent discovered Hashimoto's, Goiter and large nodules. Should I be investigating the MEN1 or MEN2 gene possibility?


----------

